# Hotshot headers



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

on the hot shot header should i get the 2ed O2 sensor hole welded off i was told to, just wondering if this is right


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> on the hot shot header should i get the 2ed O2 sensor hole welded off i was told to, just wondering if this is right


welded off? how are you going to hook up your second sensor if you close off the second bung?


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont y but the header i got form this guy the 2ed 02 sensor was welded off is it ok to run just one i get the S.E.s but no diffrence in running i can tell


----------

